# Childs stove/fridge plan needed



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I've been told that I'm making a play stove and fridge set for my granddaughter.... My daughter had one, and she insists that HER daughter has one. 

Anyone have a source for plans, or maybe has built something similar? Any hints/tips? Any nightmares to watch out for?

Since this is going to be painted and not stained, I think MDF will be the material of choice. I'm thinking maybe 1x2 runners with dowels for the racks in the fridge and also for the oven if needed. 

*Senior Moderator Mike* made one suggestion for stove burners. Anyone got any other ideas? 

I've been toying with the idea of making them from clear plexiglass and mounting red LED's underneath to simulate heated burners. They don't require much voltage so would run for a long time on batteries, but after she forgets to shut them off once or twice and kills the batts that might grow old quick. 

And, of course, once THIS is done, I've got a bed to make, a doll cradle or crib, a play table and chairs.... 

Who knew grandkids were going to be this much fun??!!   

Thanks in advance
Brian


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't have plans for it, but if you used a low voltage DC adapter to plug into the wall socket, you wouldn't have to worry about batteries..


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

http://www.grampasworkshop.net/index2.html#site_map
Brian,

I was going to build items similar to this guys, until I was dropping stuff off at the salvation army one day and was able to pick up the Fisher price kitchen for $15 including all the food.....

The one thing I can recommend is reinforcing the stove door! My little ones were so hard on that piece. Either slamming it shut, or leaning on it when open, they put a lot of wear and tear on it. Maybe a toy box lid type setup for slow opening and closing?

Best of luck on your creation, I'm certain they'll love it!

(Surpluscenter.com has some 6 volt time delay relays, maybe that would work to save your batteries on your cook top.....)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Doug, that link does not work.

Brian, here is a one size fits all kitchen play set plan from U-Bild:
http://www.u-bild.com/projects-childrens/363.htm

Here are some nice plans from Amazon.com:
http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&rh=n%3A552542&page=14


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Brian, check out the Winfield Collection. 

http://www.thewinfieldcollection.com/display.aspx?id=2610&catid=0

This might work if it is large enough for you. 

corey


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Try this link to Grampas' workshop..
http://www.grampasworkshop.net/group1.html


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Some cool little links. My daughter is no longer interested in that kind of thing but wish I had done it back then. Now I think she is going to be interested in the jewlery boxes I make her and of course the jewelery to go in it! 

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Brian, if you like the Winfield items their store is about an hour from my house.
Showroom Hours
(effective 9/5/2006)
Mondays through Thursdays 10:00am - 5:00pm EST
Fridays 10:00am - 6:00pm EST 
Saturdays 9:00am - 3:00pm EST
Closed - Sundays and Holidays
This might make a fun Saturday outing. We might even get Axlmyk to meet us there.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

And the Winfield plans are pretty good too. I have had many of there small furniture and shelf items and they were well laid out designs and plans. 

Corey


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Tell you what.. We're headed to Florida in a couple days, and be back before 2 weeks is out.. Fenton is 15 minutes north from me.. I'm game to go..


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks Mike, and Mike. You enjoy yourself in Florida, and I will look forward to this trip when you get back. My Saturdays are pretty much shot right now due to work requirements, altho I was just thinking I might squeeze it in this coming Saturday if you're still in town. I don't start untill 3:30pm and Fenton is close enough that I could slip over in the morning. 

Brian


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

We'll be putzing around in Fla. Saturday..


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Have a nice putzing Mike and be sure to take some cloths for cold weather. It was only in the 50's yersterday in Daytona. Enjoy.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Supposed to be in the 80s this weekend.. We're getting tired of ice and snow..


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Yes, do enjoy your stay. Let me know when you get back, if I haven't gotten over there before then, maybe we can work in a trip then.

Brina


----------

